# Desired PH for planted aquarium w/fish



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering what is the desired PH for a planted aquarium with fish that will help with Photosynthesis? ? I have a 72 bow heavy to moderately planted tank with about 30 - 40 Neons, and small tetras, rasboras. All my reading are dead on, nitrite, nitrate, ammonia and ph is 6.5. I have a 20lb tank w/reg and diffuser with a Milwaukee SMS-122 controller. I never see my CO2 turn on? What should I maintain as my PH? I keep the temp at 78 - 79f. 
I have read most plants can tolerate 6.5 to 7.4 without any problems. Which side of the scale would be better? 6.9?

Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your pH is fine. I know of various tanks in the 5.6 - 8.0 range and all is well. It just depends on what plants and fish you are aiming at keeping (some do better at different pH's than others). So, research the critters you have and see what they like best. 

I'm not familiar with your controller, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

ADA has pH of 6.7-6.9 in 99% of their tanks. The reason for such "high" pH is that they pay attention to the biological filter while we here in the US only care about explosive plant growth.

In ph 6.7 and lower the bacteria efficiency is greatly reduced. You can have a beautiful tank with a lower pH. But don't hesitate to improve your biofiltration should problems arise at some point.

--Nikolay


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

That's a really great thing to know Niko, ty for sharing


----------

